

Why did the Titanic Sink - PieSquared
http://historyonthenet.com/Titanic/blame.htm

======
bdfh42
Under the weight of words? To give employment to millions of hacks with
nothing else to write? To give Belfast taxi drivers something to say? Because
it could?

